# Ohio River Buddy Trail July 29



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Launching at the Belpre city ramp in the Belleville pool
7am - 3pm
entry $60 includes big bass
No membership fee-open to all


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohio River Buddy Trail Results 7/29/2012
43 boats 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Results are in for Belpre Tourney 7/29/12

1st: Tom Berga; Brad Berga= 8.35#

2nd: Matt Miller; Ryan Mccay= 7.71#

3rd: Rick Burns; Brian Rose= 7.33#

4th: John Thompson; Gary Brown=6.52#

5th: Lonnie Tanner; Tom Brace= 6.18#

6th: Pat Gillian; Toby Workman= 5.91#

7th: Joseph Mitchem; Joe Mitchem= 5.79#

8th: Mark Kelly; Casey Coffey= 5.66#

Big Bass: Burns and Rose==3.63# 

Next ORBT is 9/1/2012 at Frontier Ramp 7 am to 3 pm


----------

